
We Rewrote Our IoT platform in Rust and Got Away With It - sink
https://medium.com/dwelo-r-d/we-rewrote-our-iot-platform-in-rust-and-got-away-with-it-2c8867c61b67
======
bigmit37
Does Rust have good stable image processing, linear algebra libraries? I want
to learn a low level language but I was told to learn C++ for image processing
related IOT.

~~~
sink
I've never worked with them directly, but I've been looking at making a little
game using Rust for some time. This site has been really helpful for library
discovery and examples. I'd imagine there's a good amount of image processing
and some linear algebra goes into these libs:
[http://arewegameyet.com/](http://arewegameyet.com/)

